# SS 25.12.21 - Price #3



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Florence Price (1887 - 1953)

Symphony No. 3 in C minor

I. Andante
II. Andante ma non troppo
III. Juba: Allegro
IV. Scherzo: Finale

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas! I have listed a lot Florence recently. Her third symphony seems to be popular. There aren't too many symphonies written by women around. There aren't too many symphonies written by black people either. Here we have both in same package. Hope you you like this and Happy New Year.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone 
I shall join in sometime in the next 2 days with the DG recording via Spotify


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Florence Price: The Oak, Mississippi River; Symphony No. 3 (The Women's Philharmonic, Apo Hsu, Koch)

I have this CD. If I have time, I'll spin it.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I will go with this one.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Bought the DG release a few weeks ago, already have a Naxos. Not totally smitten - will try again over the next few days ......


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Really enjoying everything I have heard from Florence Price, even if it's not exactly the most earth-shatteringly powerful or original stuff. I have the physical DGG on order, but also have ir in my Presto Library, so will listen to that.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I enjoy Price's music. The folk-centered approach to her compositions is quite engaging. I also have the Women's Philharmonic version. There are some interesting violin concertos by her also.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Hurwitz raved about the Naxos recording, declaring the symphony a masterpiece. I've given it a listen several times and am not convinced one bit. Maybe her music was forgotten for a reason. I'm game though: will listen to symphonies 1, 3, 4 and see if her status rises any.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I've listened to the Price #3 a few times... it's ok, but a bit bland overall. the orchestration is not very interesting.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I remain un-smitten. 2 spins, DG & Naxos. I think she may have had friends in high places.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Same here, I'm afraid. I find her music never less than pleasant but seldom more than that.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Yes, the worst music purchase I made this year (wish I hadn't bought the Hi-Res download, if I'd bought the CD, I could have sold it on, or given it away).


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

HenryPenfold said:


> I remain un-smitten. 2 spins, DG & Naxos. I think she may have had friends in high places.


I am with you, that is why I never bought the DG rewording' s .


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I listened to the YNS a few times on Qobuz during my commute. It is pleasant, tuneful, not earth shaking, an American Glazunov.
If it had been penned by a White Male, would this music be getting any attention? I answer yes, it would. I had added the music to a playlist a few days before and then forgotten that I had done so, and was interested enough during my commute to pull over, check the playlist to see what was playing.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Coming up in a few weeks the Tucson Symphony will be doing her Dances in the Canebrakes. Paired with the reason I'm going to the concert: the Mahler 4th. Orchestrated by William Grant Still, it's a pleasant enough piece, but what a contrast to Gustav!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I find myself agreeing with others who have this a pleasant unassuming work but nothing that breaks any new ground
Not something I will rush to listen to again


----------

